
Unraveling the Long Thread of the Sony Attack [pdf] - us0r
https://www.operationblockbuster.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Operation-Blockbuster-Report.pdf
======
godzillabrennus
And yet even after this big corporations can buy insurance policies that make
the top brass happy enough they don't feel the need to invest in improving
security. Until that changes there will be many more high profile attacks.

